# Hunt drawing application period extended to March 8



## Cory (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR has run into some traffic-related technical problems during the last few hours of this year's big game hunting drawing application period. That being the case, we've decided to extend the hunt drawing application period until 11 p.m MST on March 8, 2010.

We're sorry for the problems, but it's difficult to adequately test for these large spikes in server traffic. If you're unable to access the site, just try tomorrow or the next day. With some hard work and luck on our part, we and our hunt drawing contractors in Fallon, Nevada will have it working smoothly again soon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Cory


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Cory! Whew......... :mrgreen:


----------



## archery(aa) (Oct 2, 2007)

close it today and maybe next year they won't wait until the last min to put in.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 people have had plenty of time and knew what always happens. That is why i put in the first day not the last. 8)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

archery(aa) said:


> close it today and maybe next year they won't wait until the last min to put in.


Can't argue with that. :twisted:

Besides, it would give those who put in on time better odds of drawing. :mrgreen:

Fishrmn


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

DWR changes the rules whenever it suits them. That sucks the people who haven't put in yet benefit from being able to see the actual Recommended Big Game Permit Summary and get a week to study it. So the websites been down the last 2 days so they give them an additional week to apply, doesn't seem right to me. But I guess life isn't fair.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

( NEW FORM TO SUBMIT)
Shut it down today, 
I need more time because, fill in the blank ________________ and send in with your application

Re: Hunt drawing application period extended to March 8
by pkred on Mar 01, '10, 1:53 

(+6 here ) people have had plenty of time and knew what always happens. That is why i put in the first day not the last.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Trigger,,,I thought the same thing, This is the first time ever the numbers have been
released this early. Most of the numbers are consistent with last years or INCRESSED..

So most guys will probably be OK with what they put in for.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

As the old saying goes.... "Lack of planning or procrastination on our part does not constitute and emergency situation on mine"

I agree with leaving them out. But then again...you know they want the money!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I say to hell with them that waited! How freakin big of a "Ratard" do you have to be to wait to the last second!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

LMAO...............dang! Y'all are a tough crowd!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

TAK said:


> I say to hell with them that waited! How freakin big of a "Ratard" do you have to be to wait to the last second!


I take serious offense to this comment! J/K, I see where you are coming from but due to time restraints from kids and job, i had very little time to get mine done before last night. I usually get it in by the 3rd or 4th day. How would it be to change things like they do and turn around and take a year to get something changed that is a serious problem? :roll:


----------



## hnt4food (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the extension i have family from out of state that planned on waiting till the last day . This way if they buy the hunting license late this year then they don't have buy it next year until they know they drew out. My dad called me last all frustrated last night that his application wouldn't go through so I'm glad they extended it


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

I say shut it down also, it literally takes 5 minutes to apply so I don't think that excuses of not having time are going to work. Just my opinion.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > I say to hell with them that waited! How freakin big of a "Ratard" do you have to be to wait to the last second!
> ...


As if none of the people that put in on time didn't have kids and jobs of their own!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe the DWR smartened up and did this fully knowing those who wait really have no chance they just wanted the App Fee! :mrgreen:


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just another way for the DWR to get their money. Personally, I think it's a load of crap.....but that is only my opinion.

The application is a month long. If you can't get it done in that time, I guess put in for the bonus point for next year.

QUESTION!!!! Are you going to extend my hunt (assuming I draw) cuz I didn't get my animal in time? Didn't think so.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

+ What ever number we are on.

Thats bull, shut it down now. They have had more than enough time to put in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Personally, I think the application time period should be AFTER the permit numbers are set. No good reason for having the application period before they determine how many permits will be issued.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, this is a tough crowd! Obviously, there is no possible way that this Cory fellar could allow them to shut it down when the server could not handle the traffic when people tried to apply. I don't get why you guys care when people apply, I personally applied three weeks ago, but come on guys! If the application period is through midnight, well an application made a second before is 100% as legitimate as any gloater who thinks their app gets special handling for applying as soon as it opens, must have been the big nerds in elementary school applying the first day :mrgreen:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TAK said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > TAK said:
> ...


HEY!! I RESEMBLE THAT REMARK!


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Wow, this is a tough crowd! Obviously, there is no possible way that this Cory fellar could allow them to shut it down when the server could not handle the traffic when people tried to apply. I don't get why you guys care when people apply, I personally applied three weeks ago, but come on guys! If the application period is through midnight, well an application made a second before is 100% as legitimate as any gloater who thinks their app gets special handling for applying as soon as it opens, must have been the big nerds in elementary school applying the first day :mrgreen:


I have to agree with Huge on this one. Nobody should have to defend their reasons for why/when they applied.


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the approach they were taking to address the network/server issues. There was a phone number to call if you have problems right on the webpage. When you call that number, they took your name and phone number, and said to keep trying to apply online in the meantime. 

If you were still unable to apply, they would have a rep call within a few days after the draw was over to square-up. I was surprised that they extended it for the additional amount of time they did, but if that is what makes it easier for them to manage rather than having to call everyone back that had server issues, more power to them


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder if they have another meltdown on the 8th if they will extend it to the 15th?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad thing is the people that are late putting in will draw the dam tags. I agree with you guys saying shut it down. They know they had in tell this time to get it done.it only take five mints come on do it doring your brake time at work.It not hard if you have all your info ready to go.Bull **** I tell you. I'm going to walk in to the dwr building after my hunts are over and say hey I did not get my game.So can I go hunt for this many more days.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

The people that shut down the server are the same people that keep Utah the #1 bankruptcy state in the good ole USA...stand up and take a bow! On a more sympathetic note...thank you for making the rest of us look good by your mediocrity


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

To say that you dont have time is a load of stinky poop!!! the dwr web site is open 24/7. A few of you say you had "no time because of kids and work". LAME!!! Kids go to bed at 9 or 10....hop on the computer....it takes all of 5 to 10 minutes!!!! OR wake up half an hour earlier and do it beofre you go to work.!!

You know its funny....people say they have no time to put in before the dead line..., but they can spend all day on forums posting about their new stuff or plans they have to go hunt somewhere this fall BUT dont have time to put in for the hunts!!!

Are you gonna complain to IRS when you dont get your taxes done on time???

Grow up people. YOU HAVE AN ENTIRE MONTH TO GET IT DONE!!


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

iluvchukars said:


> To say that you dont have time is a load of stinky poop!!! the dwr web site is open 24/7.


There-in lies the problem - it was NOT avail 24/7 thru the app period, especially the last couple days of the app period. You would get partway thru and it would error out. I tried throughout the day and finally got my wife's thru on Sunday, and tried most of the day Monday and finally got a clean take later in the afternoon. I hope you are all correct in that those that put in at the later part of the application period get the draw - I think I would sleep just fine with that


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunters against hunters, I love this.

I know of some people who are struggling with money this winter and they waited for their tax return to put their family in for the hunts. I am sure this is getting to be a regular thing right now.


----------



## t-horsesgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

wapati said:


> iluvchukars said:
> 
> 
> > To say that you dont have time is a load of stinky poop!!! the dwr web site is open 24/7.
> ...


+1, What's worse, procrastination or whiny nonsense spewing from your holier than thou pie hole?

IT WAS A SERVER PROBLEM.

BTW, I saw a guy at the grocery store in the express lane with 16 items in his cart, so I called the police and secretly hoped that he died on the way home, out of a need for universal balance, of course.

Besides, if it was really unfair, god would have reconciled it. :wink:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Hunters against hunters, I love this.
> 
> I know of some people who are struggling with money this winter. and they waited for their tax return to put their family in for the hunts. I am sure this is getting to be a regular thing right now.


Maybe they can make a "made for TV" movie about this...it would be like a modern day Where The Red Fern Grows. If you can't afford to put your family in...I think you have bigger issues than not being able to hunt. Maybe they should re-evaluate their priorities...or take a class at the DATC for financial planning. 90% of the procrastinators are people who go hunting with a scope that isn't sighted in or with a bow that hasn't had the strings waxed since July 2008.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Lets see we're spending $10.00 per application to apply and there's thousands of use applying. :evil: The company in Nevada handling this can't buy a big enough server to handle the buisness. :evil: I say time for contract review and let other companies put in a bid to do the job right. :evil: But no they will want $15.00 per application next year so they can buy the new server to handle the volume. :evil: 

Sorry for the rant. :evil:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I can't believe you folks are being like this toward folks that waited until the end. I am sure the reasons are greatly varied for the delay in the application. I am glad they did this as I haven't decided if I am even going to apply. I am so digusted with the big game management and the way the point system works I have been very undecided and this gives me a chance to mull it over for a few more days. I think all of you that had to hurry up and apply when the application period openend up are the same people that shoot over my head at an animal that I have been stalking for 2 hrs. I think you folks need to pipe down and quit judging others. Equating bankruptcy to waiting until the end of the application period is ludicrous and is an indication of a miniscule intellect.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Take it from someone who knows about servers..... a server to handle 250,000 applications is chump change. We run a website that handles over 100,000 sessions a day on 2 servers that are about 6K a piece. That should not be a huge issue for any consulting company.
But how your software is written also has a lot to do with performance. Crappy code = crappy site!


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > Hunters against hunters, I love this.
> ...


100% of whiners are so concerned with everyone else's business that they can't logically understand or comprehend reality - oh.....and whiners are probably all unethical in their hunting tactics as well....

Funny how a well-intended topics/posts gets so convoluted and derailed around here.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

i just like stirring the -O|o- pot


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My thoughts - 
-I applied in the first week, so I personally have no interest in the extension.
-The advertised application period extended until the end of the month. I liken this to a football game going 60 minutes.
-Technical difficulties made it so people could not apply in the last two days, through no fault of their own.
-DWR did the exactly right thing by extending the time. The problem was their fault. And they made the right call in making sure that those that attempted to apply in the last couple of days, could. 
-In a football game - is it the points scored in the first quarter that win the game, or those scored in the last two minutes? When the final score is tallied, they are all the same. 
-In no way does the extension harm anyone. However, if people were unable to apply because of technical issues during the advertised time and were told "too bad - so sad you procrastinating loser," what would be the outcry then? 
-This wasn't about money, or application fees at all. It was about customer service, and doing the right thing. And DWR did the right thing.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

*Maybe they should re-evaluate their priorities...or take a class at the DATC for financial planning. 90% of the procrastinators are people who go hunting with a scope that isn't sighted in or with a bow that hasn't had the strings waxed since July 2008.*

Pretty bold statment, being such a know it all maybe you should write a self help book for those people. After all 90% of those people could use your help.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> My thoughts -
> -I applied in the first week, so I personally have no interest in the extension.
> -The advertised application period extended until the end of the month. I liken this to a football game going 60 minutes.
> -Technical difficulties made it so people could not apply in the last two days, through no fault of their own.
> ...


First this is not a football or sports game... But there was not a radio station in Utah that did not broadcast, warning everyone that waiting to the last days may cause you to not be able to enter the draw..... And is not a month long enough to put in? What happens when it goes down on the 8th... Extend it again? And again and again.... If there is a deadline then there is a deadline.... it is as simple as that!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Will they be handing out lollipops to all the people that don't fill their tags this year...or maybe they can extend the season indefinitely :roll: 
People knew this crap would happen, but they still procrastinated...and luckily someone more powerful than them took care of them.
I don't know about y'all, but I kinda like being in control of my life and not depending on an extension for everything I care about.
I don't really get along with people who just kind of lolligag about life on a breeze basing their decisions on emotion and whatever pops into their mind at the moment. So I don't feel bad about anything I posted unless one of the people that needed the extension is in a hospital bed in St. Jude's Children Hospital...then I sincerely apologize to that person and that person alone.
I wasn't equating bankruptcy to missing an application period deadline...I said that often times it's the same people with the same mindset that fail in both departments.
I will gladly help people wax their bow strings or sight in their rifle any day...just give a **** please...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Hunters against hunters, I love this.
> 
> I know of some people who are struggling with money this winter and they waited for their tax return to put their family in for the hunts. I am sure this is getting to be a regular thing right now.


I understand people struggle with money... But if 10 bucks is going to make or break ya..... Do you think they will have the money come the time they draw the tag? Ya think we should let them hunt on credit?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So what would your reaction be if when the computer crashed, DWR would have said "eh, screw it. Even though we promised in writing we'd have it open all month, those who waited can just step off and forget it." 

BTW - how have any of you fellow early birds been wronged by the extension? If you had known the application period would be extended say in mid-January, would any of your actions been different?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So what would your reaction be if when the computer crashed, DWR would have said "eh, screw it. Even though we promised in writing we'd have it open all month, those who waited can just step off and forget it."
> 
> BTW - how have any of you fellow early birds been wronged by the extension? If you had known the application period would be extended say in mid-January, would any of your actions been different?


How... I will tell ya... its MATH! My % goes down with the more people that put in for that hunt! So there it does effect me. Sure, I don't know what they put in for, and it is possible it did not effect me one bit, but guessing it will for sure because of the hunts I put in for!


----------



## bigcountry88888 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good hell....some of you boys still suckin on momma's tata's or what? This site is loaded with guys that like to biotch just to hear themselves biotch. Grow up and stop your crying.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So what would your reaction be if when the computer crashed, DWR would have said "eh, screw it. Even though we promised in writing we'd have it open all month, those who waited can just step off and forget it."
> 
> BTW - how have any of you fellow early birds been wronged by the extension? If you had known the application period would be extended say in mid-January, would any of your actions been different?


Well it was open all month... There were people that got in on the last day, it was just overloaded!!!!! That means there were way more "Ratards" out there than the system could handle... And I already told ya that there was a blurp on every radio station that I turned to!

But I guess it is like the kid you tell, don't play in the fire your going to get burned... Ooop.... there it is, got burned!

But I am looking at this from a good light... I told the boss today the report that is due today... I am gojing to take an Extention on it.... The computer bogged down on me..... Can you guess what he is going to say........


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bigcountry88888 said:


> Good hell....some of you boys still suckin on momma's tata's or what? This site is loaded with guys that like to biotch just to hear themselves biotch. Grow up and stop your crying.


What are Tata's?????


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

*The Real Story*

I'm not sure that Cory is telling the real scoop. I checked the DWR website about two weeks ago to check the deadline date for applications. The date listed on the website at that time was March 8. I checked again on the 27th, and the date was listed as March 8.

I suspect that there was a clerical error on the website and the DWR determined that some people may have relied on that date and that the only fair thing to do was to extend the date. If that was the rationale, it was the only thing they could do.


----------



## prettytiedup (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with BradN. I checked the DWR website on the 23rd or 24th to see when the deadline was because we were still trying to talk my dad into burning his Elk points this year. At that time the main application page stated the deadline was March 8th. I figured that gave us a couple more days to try to twist the old mans arm.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

> I understand people struggle with money... But if 10 bucks is going to make or break ya..... Do you think they will have the money come the time they draw the tag? Ya think we should let them hunt on credit?


For me I am luck, I only have myself to put in for but in 10 years that will be a different story, so right now it's cheap to put in, 30.00 for a lic. and then another 20.00 for the application. For a friend of mine, he has himself, wife, and 2 kids that he has to buy a lic. and pay applications fee's. It adds up.

They hunt because they like the family tradition. Since the guy was laid off, he has benn forced to find a less paying job. He is barely able to make ends meet. Hunting to them is a tradtion and they don't want it to end, but he doesn't have the extra money for playing until he gets his taxes back. Luckily he got his back last week on was able to put in. I am sure there is alot more families right now who are also in the same boat as my friend.

Regardless of the situation that people waited until the last minute, I am glad the DWR is trying to make it right.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's an explanation from Jim Karpowitz. It may not be conducive to continual bitching, so some of you may not want to read it. :roll: :roll:

I think it is important that I weigh in on this issue and explain why we made the decision at DWR to extend the drawing deadline by one week. On Sunday evening I checked our drawing website and noticed that it was not working properly. I immediately contacted our personnel who worked on the problem late into the night and early again the next morning.

We soon discovered that it was more than just system overload. By mid-day Monday it was clear that there was a major problem with the system and that it was only allowing about 20 people per hour into the online application system. We did know how long it would take to fix the problem. We didn't know whether it would take hours or days to fix it.

We also learned that there was a great deal of confusion about the ending date for the hunt drawing. We received numerous comments from people who thought the ending date for the drawing was March 8th because of what it said on the first page of the online application. If you only looked at the line where you checked the box for the big game drawing it said the hunt application deadline was 3/8/2010. You had to read further to see that application for permits, preference points, and bonus points was March 1 and the application for preference points bonus points only was March 8.

So given the information we had at noon on Monday, we made the decision to extend the permit application period to March 8, 2010. This extension includes those people who want to withdraw and resubmit their applications.

I take full responsibility for this decision. I felt it was the right thing to do for the many people that struggled for hours to get into the system and to those who were confused by the application deadlines.

I apologize to the many sportsmen who made their applications early and to those who understood when the deadline was for hunt applications. We have a very complex drawing system with a very large number of applicants and sometimes this results in computer problems. We will be working with our drawing contractor to make sure this sort of thing does not happen in the future.

Finally, I would like to take this opportunity to thank the many hunter-conservationists in this state who generously support the division with your license dollars. It is because of you that we have such great wildlife in our state. Thanks for all you do and for your patience and understanding.

Jim Karpowitz, Director
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

fireman, your friend's situation isn't as common as you might think. I know exactly what it's like to go without. When I was in high school I had to make a box of steel shot last at least 4-5 hunts. I was taken duck hunting once when I was 12 and I've been managing my own tags and applications ever since. I put in for my tags as soon as I could this year and then for the last 2 weeks I've been hounding friends and family every chance I get. Yet for some reason when I'm at church on Sunday the same people that I've been hounding still have not put in...it just blows my mind how people put off something that takes 5 minutes. These are also the same people that I have to sight in their 30-06 for their OIL Moose Hunt...so my philosophy is that for these people that put off important hunting stuff...hunting probably isn't that important to them after all...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> > I understand people struggle with money... But if 10 bucks is going to make or break ya..... Do you think they will have the money come the time they draw the tag? Ya think we should let them hunt on credit?
> 
> 
> For me I am luck, I only have myself to put in for but in 10 years that will be a different story, so right now it's cheap to put in, 30.00 for a lic. and then another 20.00 for the application. For a friend of mine, he has himself, wife, and 2 kids that he has to buy a lic. and pay applications fee's. It adds up.
> ...


And here you have a great example of what is wrong with the world today... A guy will rob peter to pay paul, paul being the DWR! He might want to get one of them copy's of the self help books you mentioned before... I at no time would ever take a chance at hunting tradition, when money is so tight! And when the time comes they all draw! I guess we can just charge it then!

Again I understand all to well about having ends meet... but you can be god **** sure I would not put my hunting, or my family's hunting apps before getting my bills payed! For all my tags and all my 2 hunting kids tags the money is waiting to see if they/we draw.... If it was not there we would not put in! There is no fed bail out money for hunting tags... Yet, it is early in the year.....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it is pathetic that so many on here are condemning others for when they did/didn't apply. I would likely get banned if I were to state what I really feel about such childish/selfish comments. So, I will end it will this: :roll: :evil: :? :OX/: :O>>:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Here's an explanation from Jim Karpowitz. It may not be conducive to continual bitching, so some of you may not want to read it. :roll: :roll:
> 
> ]


Read it and still will keep bitching about it! If you know something needs to be done... Do it! That might mean waking up 10 minutes early, or going to bed 10 minutes later. But as Nike says... JUST DO IT!

And I will up ya one also... If you can not afford to do it... Don't! Find a more $$ efficiant way of putting food on the table!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I think it is pathetic that so many on here are condemning others for when they did/didn't apply. I would likely get banned if I were to state what I really feel about such childish/selfish comments. So, I will end it will this: :roll: :evil: :? :OX/: :O>>:


What is more pathetic... Me bitching that my odds are going down with every App. for the same hunt I am in on, or you bitching that I am bitching? 
Well I am bitching because I think I am loosing %'s each day! Your just bitching because that is what you do???? Go figure.... :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TAK said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is pathetic that so many on here are condemning others for when they did/didn't apply. I would likely get banned if I were to state what I really feel about such childish/selfish comments. So, I will end it will this: :roll: :evil: :? :OX/: :O>>:
> ...


I'm not bitching, just expressing dismay that people are complaining about this. :?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll answer for pro. You bitching is more pathetic, quite a bit more. 

Procrastinators didn't ask for special treatment, no one did, and maybe they didn't procrastinate, maybe that's when they wanted to apply, in any case it HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM. It was a computer problem with the DWR, but somehow how your cognitive skills have failed you, thus causing you to throw blame around like a drunken Dwight Yokum. I think midgets are the cause of all of this. :roll: 

The scrutiny that the UDWR gets from some people is absolutely laughable. The DWR thought ahead and anticipated the VALID complaints that would have occurred if people weren't able to apply in accordance with the guidelines outlined in the Big Game guide book, so they made adjustments. Good job DWR.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll answer for pro. You bitching is more pathetic, quite a bit more.
> 
> Procrastinators didn't ask for special treatment, no one did, and maybe they didn't procrastinate, maybe that's when they wanted to apply, in any case it HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM. It was a computer problem with the DWR, but somehow how your cognitive skills have failed you, thus causing you to throw blame around like a drunken Dwight Yokum. I think midgets are the cause of all of this. :roll:
> 
> The scrutiny that the UDWR gets from some people is absolutely laughable. The DWR thought ahead and anticipated the VALID complaints that would have occurred if people weren't able to apply in accordance with the guidelines outlined in the Big Game guide book, so they made adjustments. Good job DWR.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'll answer for pro. You bitching is more pathetic, quite a bit more.
> 
> Procrastinators didn't ask for special treatment, no one did, and maybe they didn't procrastinate, maybe that's when they wanted to apply, in any case it HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THEM. It was a computer problem with the DWR, but somehow how your cognitive skills have failed you, thus causing you to throw blame around like a drunken Dwight Yokum. I think midgets are the cause of all of this. :roll:
> 
> The DWR thought ahead and anticipated the VALID complaints that would have occurred if people weren't able to apply in accordance with the guidelines outlined in the Big Game guide book, so they made adjustments. Good job DWR.


K let me type slower and bigger...... THE DWR TOLD EVERYONE BY RADIO AND MAYBE KSL, THAT WAITING TO THE LAST MINUTE IS GOING TO CLOGG THE SYSTEM UP! Warning, Red Flag... Get off your can and get it done!  and for you to think the DWR did not recieve a million complaints from the "Procrastinators" that "They" could not get on to cast the app... well pard, can I interest you in a bridge in Bridgeland Utah?

So me and my Midgets will keep the bitchin goin!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

And you think they would have been able to justify not letting people apply because they said it might be a problem? 

Your midgets will compliment lala land very nicely, Doyle.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

[quote="proutdoorsI'm not bitching, just expressing dismay that people are complaining about this. :?[/quote]

:arrow: WOW! Could you let me know when you are in a full on "Bitchin Mood"!
Well I to am expressing my "Dismay" with the folks that had to overload the system and cause for all this borderline "Bitchin" to take place!


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! It sounds like we have all been couped up way too long this winter. let's all chill out and go fishing or something.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gents - I hate to jump in as a mod right now, as I've tipped my hand on this and I don't want to appear biased - 

Remember to play nice and be respectful, and lets all quit the name calling here quick or I'll shut this down. Keep the discussion to expressing a point of view one way or the other. Just don't make this thing personal. 

Thanks!

GaryFish the Mod.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I wounder if they will extend my payment for me.when I draw my deer tag. I mean I have bills to pay so I cant have the money sitting in my checking account waiting for 2 months before they take it.I STILL THINK IT BULLS ****.READ THE DAM PROC THAT WHY THE PRINT THEM FOR YOU TO READ.Sorry officer I didn't not know i was in the wrong unite. Will you give me a brake and let me keep my deer.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> And you think they would have been able to justify not letting people apply because they said it might be a problem?
> 
> Your midgets will compliment lala land very nicely, Doyle.


Why does anything need to be justified? The deadline was said.

But if I may...

Sorry for being an idiot and not getting your app. in on time. We gave fair warning to you by means of, web site, radio, TV, mailings, and this very nifty web sight here. We also even told you that by waiting to the last day you may clogg the system up and then your going to be SOL! Shight out of Luck! What more can we do to please you folks?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Some of us agree with it some of us don't...I don't really care one way or the other...this is the first year they offered extra time just for points applications...so I understand them extending it for the confusion that might have caused. I think waiting til the last minute is irresponsible to a degree and that indicates to me that if you wait til the last minute that it isn't a priority for you as with anything where people procrastinate. Ok...new subject...is this gonna be another wet summer like last year or are we looking at a lot of heat and drought conditions given the little snowfall with 2 weeks officially left of winter???


----------



## bigcountry88888 (Oct 31, 2008)

TAK said:


> bigcountry88888 said:
> 
> 
> > Good hell....some of you boys still suckin on momma's tata's or what? This site is loaded with guys that like to biotch just to hear themselves biotch. Grow up and stop your crying.
> ...


Here is a clue.....grown men and infants alike thoroughly enjoy them but for very different reasons.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Gents - I hate to jump in as a mod right now, as I've tipped my hand on this and I don't want to appear biased -
> 
> Remember to play nice and be respectful, and lets all quit the name calling here quick or I'll shut this down. Keep the discussion to expressing a point of view one way or the other. Just don't make this thing personal.
> 
> ...


Never seen anyone getting personal? Hell I love to argue with Pro.... If he was on the right side for once, I think I would switch over to the wrong side to argue with him! 
Ohh wait I did not mean argue... I ment express my dismay! Not to be confussed with Bitchin, or even Belly ache'n!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

bigcountry88888 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > bigcountry88888 said:
> ...


Is that kinda like Ahh flip!, or Dang-it, or my favorite, Ahh Freak!

But never have heard about the TATA's? But I do happen to know the Twins!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gary, I only called him Doyle. :mrgreen:

Moldy peanuts TAK, or was it sour grapes?

And I apologize, I did not realize that 'dismay' was the preferred nomenclature. :mrgreen:

dksuygfjsdgvnsdgdstn - You're statements are predicated on a superstition or assumption that the reason they extended it was for financial reasons, either for the DWR or economically challenged applicants. All of the people you are referring to probably did read the proc, that's why they were applying BEFORE the deadline, but since they were unable to apply due to technical difficulty on the DWR's end, they extended it. I guaran-****-tee that every single one of you whiners would be whining the other direction if it was you, and don't you dare contend that it would never happen to you due to your superior grasp on time and urgency, cause you and the rest of the stone throwers are not immune to fallibility.

I do speculate though that some kind of conspiracy to upset drunken conspiracy theorists with sand in their vaginas may be the real reason they extended it. I am looking into it, but it looks very plausible and highly likely at this juncture. If I do conclude that to be the case, I will apologize profusely. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would never whine the other way...EVER...I would be upset...but I'd realize I was the only one to blame... 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The things we say to be right........


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Gary, I only called him Doyle. :mrgreen:
> 
> Moldy peanuts TAK, or was it sour grapes?
> 
> ...


Now Y did you call me Doyle? I thought your name was Doyle? And can you say Vaginas on here? 
And I buy into you conspiracy theory too! Wait, Pro what is your take on this? What ever why he goes on this, consider me the other way!

And your RIGHT, they DID try to apply BEFORE the deadline, but has it not been SAID, MANY times that WAITING, might come and BITE , you in YOUR arse!

And Y did you call me Doyle?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> The things we say to be right........


It is hard to always be right... What is it like to not be??????? :?:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I thought we were gonna discuss the weather now?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard the reason the system crashed was because they gearing up for a draw on wolf tags. And as such, ran into some issues with the wolf tags eating up all the hard drive space for the elk and deer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with the 8 day extension, I'm kind of hoping they leave the 29th of April alone thou... :|

New avatar GaryFish ? What's that story ? //dog//


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> New avatar GaryFish ? What's that story ?


Eh, no story really. Just thought it time for a change I guess. Though I will say - I got this pup about 3-4 years ago from a very kind forum member that had one too many dogs and offered him up. He's been the best thing for our family! Especially my oldest son who is autistic. Wouldn't trade that pooch for the world. And in pure GaryFish fashion, the dog's name - "Trout." --\O >>O -|\O-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> dksuygfjsdgvnsdgdstn
> 
> -that every single one of you whiners would be whining the other direction if it was you, and don't you dare contend that it would never happen to you due to your superior grasp on time and urgency, cause you and the rest of the stone throwers are not immune to fallibility.


First off you spelled my name wrong there. :mrgreen: 2nd all If I missed the dead line then I have no body to blame but my self for putting it off.The only way I'm going to miss the draw is when I'm dead or can't go any more. :mrgreen: The next thing is they are going to come on here and say sorry we had to hold your money longer and we need to hold on posting who draw there tags.Because the drawing computer went down. So you will find out in Aug 1 if you got your tag. :lol: :mrgreen: 8) .For the weather I think it going to be a hot one this year. Better find water and hunt over it. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Weather???

But he called me Doyle!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> Weather???
> 
> But he called me Doyle!!!!


That A bad name to be called there. That be low the belt. :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been called a lot, a whole lot of names before, but Doyle? Well he is a Poop head! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> I have been called a lot, a whole lot of names before, but Doyle? Well he is a Poop head! :mrgreen:


I think he way more then a poop head. That just being nice.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> First off you spelled my name wrong there. :mrgreen: 2nd all If I missed the dead line then I have no body to blame but my self for putting it off.The only way I'm going to miss the draw is when I'm dead or can't go any more. :mrgreen: The next thing is they are going to come on here and say sorry we had to hold your money longer and we need to hold on posting who draw there tags.Because the drawing computer went down. So you will find out in Aug 1 if you got your tag. :lol: :mrgreen: 8) .For the weather I think it going to be a hot one this year. Better find water and hunt over it. :mrgreen:


No one "missed" the deadline, but some _may have_ due to circumstances caused by the company in Fallon and the DWR's systems. I get it, they are accountable for putting in by the deadline and maybe even 'guilty' (I'm not clear myself on what 'guilt; means, though I think it originated in close proximity to our lineage. :mrgreen: ) of procrastination. Be that as it may, this does not erase the FACT that if the represented time frame to which the DWR's PRINTED version of their own prescripts and stipulations was not able to be adhered to due to complete fault of their own. In short, blaming applicants for items that are in the stewardship of the division is like blaming your wife for the Domino's pizza being undercooked, but then again, blaming the old lady for everything may be how a few of you roll. :shock:

Doyle. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Now he called you Doyle!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > I have been called a lot, a whole lot of names before, but Doyle? Well he is a Poop head! :mrgreen:
> ...


I am fear'd he will ban my arse!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha, leverage!  Though of the 3 of us, I'd say it's me that might need a timeout. :mrgreen: 

Haven't either of you seen Slingblade?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > First off you spelled my name wrong there. :mrgreen: 2nd all If I missed the dead line then I have no body to blame but my self for putting it off.The only way I'm going to miss the draw is when I'm dead or can't go any more. :mrgreen: The next thing is they are going to come on here and say sorry we had to hold your money longer and we need to hold on posting who draw there tags.Because the drawing computer went down. So you will find out in Aug 1 if you got your tag. :lol: :mrgreen: 8) .For the weather I think it going to be a hot one this year. Better find water and hunt over it. :mrgreen:
> ...


Guilt= ie... being told that if you wait, there is a chance you won't get it...

Allen!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Life gets in the way folks! Everybody has their own way of doing things and whose right is it to tell them they are doing it wrong. I personally applied early because I was worried with issues, but I almost forgot because of my boy and his health issues. 

One thing that has caught my eye is not one of those dirty piece of crap procrastinators are the ones complaining, it is all those perfect angels that do no wrong. One day I will be perfect like some of you all. I also wish I had all the money in the world like some of you and don't have to worry about finding money for tags. I have family members that live on very very little, but hunting is the only activity they get to do. To some of you it is a pastime, to others it is a big part of their life, to some even necessary. People make mistakes and I have also been reminding friends and family to put in, but guess what a couple of them are millionaires, crazy ****ing concept!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> it is all those perfect angels that do no wrong. One day I will be perfect like some of you all.


It aint all that great.... It has been trying at times for me! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

TAK, I just heard they pulled your application because of all your whining. :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I can hear you now.....I should have drawn out BUT the DWR screwed me by extending the application deadline until March 8th.

:V|: :V|: :V|: :V|: :V|: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Doyle. :mrgreen:


OUTCH Tree that hurts big time.Man I can't believe you called me that sorry ass name.



jahan said:


> it is all those perfect angels that do no wrong. I also wish I had all the money in the world like some of you and don't have to worry about finding money for tags.


There no way in hell I'm rich and don't have to worry about money.I just plan for my tag money in a Vance.So when the time comes I'm all ready to go. Truest me If I had all of the money in the world I sure in hell wont be just hunting in this state.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The system crashed because they were adding some rigging codes in the system so that I would draw my moose tags.  I'm sorry if that caused some of you stress. It wasn't my intent. I insisted that we should wait until after the deadline, but they told me now was the perfect time to add a few rigging codes.

Carry on with your whining gentlemen. I heard Walmart had a huge spike in sales on tissues.

I can't believe people are whining that the deadline was extended.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

jahan said:


> Life gets in the way folks! Everybody has their own way of doing things and whose right is it to tell them they are doing it wrong. I personally applied early because I was worried with issues, but I almost forgot because of my boy and his health issues.
> 
> One thing that has caught my eye is not one of those dirty piece of crap procrastinators are the ones complaining, it is all those perfect angels that do no wrong. One day I will be perfect like some of you all. I also wish I had all the money in the world like some of you and don't have to worry about finding money for tags. I have family members that live on very very little, but hunting is the only activity they get to do. To some of you it is a pastime, to others it is a big part of their life, to some even necessary. People make mistakes and I have also been reminding friends and family to put in, but guess what a couple of them are millionaires, crazy ****ing concept!


+1000 Get over it people. **** happens. You got yours done in in the first 5 minutes of the app period, so what? You want a pat on the back or a cookie? Albertsons has some awesome choc chip softies on sale right now. Some people like to wait till the end to do things. Like having sex with my wife, I don't like to finish right up front, i like to drag it out. 
I had 3 friends call me the night before it was due asking questions on which hunts they should apply for or should they apply for points or just buy an OTC tag. They had exhausted everyone else to look to for answers. I helped them and they got it done. They wanted to apply earlier but needed more help. Some started asking questions 2 weeks before the deadline but just couldn't get what they needed.

In 2 weeks, this will all be 3 pages back and everyone will forget it ever happened. TAK will draw his tag because he was a good boy and got in the draw with the first accepted application out of 25,000, DKHNEU*#^*RHUFT&N will win the lottery so he never has to worry about how much money to put in his account if he draws, and Doyle will sue whoever said his name for untold amounts of money. 8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I put in on day two,,,,,,,,,,,,And now,

I'm thinking about changing mine.......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, this is one of the most fun threads I have seen in a while!

[exclamation:1h2u1amx][/exclamation:1h2u1amx]
Tree and Pro-by the power vested in me as the most junior peon around by all that is holy on the south side of northbound bear I hereby ban you from this thread! I can't believe you would try to inject logic into such a humorous thread! I have not laughed so hard on a thread in months and you go trying to ruin all of the fun-go read one of your encyclopedias or something! :mrgreen:

PS-I think you guys are on to something with this Cory fellar; I think he is trying to rig the draw for CS's moose tags. I heard that they are big pals :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > it is all those perfect angels that do no wrong. One day I will be perfect like some of you all.
> ...


 :lol: :mrgreen: Well I am glad I ain't missing out on anything.  Dustin, you crack me up, I love your post. We need to start a dictionary on Dustin language, I will start.

in a Vance (adverb): Another word for being very prepared ahead of time. Example sentence, "I just plan for my tag money in a Vance.So when the time comes I'm all ready to go." -_O- *OOO* :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> in a Vance (adverb): Another word for being very prepared ahead of time. Example sentence, "I just plan for my tag money in a Vance.So when the time comes I'm all ready to go."


Jeff Foxworthy needs to get a few new words from Dustin. :mrgreen:



> They know they had *in tell *this time to get it done.it only take five mints come on do it doring your brake time at work.It not hard if you have all your info ready to go.Bull **** I tell you.


Preposition: in tell

I can't go hunting "in tell" next week.

I'm not going to bother with the rest of the post. :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Some people like to wait till the end to do things. Like having sex with my wife, I don't like to finish right up front, i like to drag it out


Dude... Wow.... Is this a study your conducting? Are you watching :?:

You made me blush!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm blushing and laughing like a ***** with her shorts caught in a hotdog cooker!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 

This is the fun-nest (Not funniest, but close) thread I have attended in many a year. I was serious for the first few posts and after that, I grasped on to some weird remembrance of the kind of banter TAK was capable of and then FROM NOWHERE!! dkhntqrwiuayehs;lfgjhdnsfglkdstn interjects and sends all hell into a tailspin. CLASSIC! TAK, I hope you draw. What did you put in for, by the way?

I love you guys.  Too bad fatbass is gone, a dash of Jim would have sent it all home. 

Have a wonderful evening and for god's sake, love the one you're with.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I'm blushing and laughing like a ***** with her shorts caught in a hotdog cooker!
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> This is the fun-nest (Not funniest, but close) thread I have attended in many a year. I was serious for the first few posts and after that, I grasped on to some weird remembrance of the kind of banter TAK was capable of and then FROM NOWHERE!! dkhntqrwiuayehs;lfgjhdnsfglkdstn interjects and sends all hell into a tailspin. CLASSIC! TAK, I hope you draw. What did you put in for, by the way?
> ...


I do what I can for ya man! Now as far as the hunt... I am on the fence! Not sure yet!!!!! might pull the trigger(card) out tonight! Aaaaaaaaaaaaa....!

And I was also serious from the get go, and still am! You jack-off's that waited should be taught a lesson! BUT would you know it... All the belly ache'n/bitchin(Not to be confussed with Pro's dismay!) we get to do aint going to change the fact it is extended! BUT it is a lot better to have bittch(dismayed) than not to have bitched(dismayedED)!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You got me, I'm spinnin'!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

How come nobody has mentioned what you are all thinking and that is that it's SFW's fault! Don Peay and all his "rich" friends with all thier power called in because one of them forgot to put in on time so they changed it for a weeks time to allow the money guys to get theirs in.................After all it's pretty tough to rig it and give a guy a tag that wasn't even in on the draw. BTW, SFW thanx you for your patience! :roll: :mrgreen: :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Scott, you are an awful person, shame on you. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Elkslayr (Sep 4, 2009)

Where in the proclamation does it say you can extended the application period any time you feel necessary? You state that the site had problems within the last few hours of the time period given. Do you think that is because people waited for the last minute to apply? Honestly, they had one (1) WHOLE month! According to the proclamation page 6, "You must apply online or by PHONE no LATER than March 1, 2010." So they had 2 options, if people had problems with the online options they should have picked up the phone. Your phone lines weren't experiencing any problems were they? I myself have failed to read the guide book at times and had to suffer the consequnces. But I guess it always boils down the ole mighty DOLLAR!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

my boss who I recruited into hunting...let him borrow my 25-06 so his son could kill his first big game animal in CO. In short...someone I wouldn't necessarily miss in the field if he didn't make the deadline. He got on at 9pm Monday and got it done in 5 minutes. Albeit he put the wrong region for his deer tag (even though I wrote it out for him Friday at work). That tells me that the people that had computer issues were the one's that tried to apply in the last couple hours of the application period. Anyhow...good luck to everyone with the draw!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Doyle and.... Doyle. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

doylie...like the little lace thing that you put in the center of the dining room table?
or are we talking about Doyle Moss...cause I'm pretty unmistakeably different than him...taller and way less hairy...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Naaah, maybe this Doyle?
[attachment=0vqocevu]doyle_brunson.jpg[/attachmentvqocevu]


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he looks like a bad a$$...sweet!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I'll come clean, it wasn't Doyle Brunson. 



> Hey is this the kind of retard that drools and rubs **** in his hair and all that, 'cause I'm gonna have a hard time eatin' 'round that kind of thing now. Just like I am with antique furniture and midgets. You know that, I can't so much as drink a **** glass of water around a midget or a piece of antique furniture.


[attachment=0:3kt4b09j]sling-blade-dwight-yoakam.jpg[/attachment:3kt4b09j]


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah he looks like a friggin idiot...


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the "Ratards" are the ones who can't figure out why the extension was given. Ironically they are the same ones that put in "a Vance" to the deadline. The same who are looking down they're noses at others who are using tax returns and credit to finance the permits.

Its none of your business how they pay for them, worry about yourselves. I've read here many times of guys using lay away to purchase hunting equipment. Most people finance their ATVs to hunt with and camp trailers. Are those who can afford to pay cash giving you **** because you need someone to buy it for you and then let you slowly pay them back? Bunch of Mrs. Cravets on this forum.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Not only did I put in for the drawing a month early......I paid my March house payment on Feb 1st. 

Then I went out and shoveled the snow off my lawn so I could mow it. After that the family gathered together and we went to the old river bed to gather some nice round stones for 'casting'....never can have too many casting stones laying around. Once we had a years worth of stones we went home to clean the windows.....a lot of work since our house is made of glass.

Seriously like you guys have NEVER put off anything until the last minute........and yes I put BEFORE the deadline.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Bunch of Mrs. Cravets on this forum.


The preferred nomenclature is "Doyles".
:mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> How come nobody has mentioned what you are all thinking and that is that it's SFW's fault! Don Peay and all his "rich" friends with all thier power called in because one of them forgot to put in on time so they changed it for a weeks time to allow the money guys to get theirs in.................After all it's pretty tough to rig it and give a guy a tag that wasn't even in on the draw. BTW, SFW thanx you for your patience! :roll: :mrgreen: :roll: :mrgreen:


Catch up there hi-speed.... Don is the cause of the weather... Not the draw delay.... Hmm some peoples kids :!:


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Ah Sling Blade, i love that movie.

Have any of you "WHINERS" out there stopped to think that it was not the number of people on line that caused the crash, that it was the server. It was only letting 20 people an hour through, that is not that many. It sounds to me that there was not a spike in online activity during this period. 

Also i never laughed so hard as i did when i ran across dhunters post. lol

Good luck to all on their draw and hunts


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > New avatar GaryFish ? What's that story ?
> ...


Now......why in heck would somebody name their dog "Trout" ?? :? ...... :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Now......why in heck would somebody name their dog "Trout" ?? ......


The previous owner had named him Max. But my sister's kid is named Max so we had to change that. The night we got him, we had trout fillets for dinner. So it was on our mind and seemed to stick. And it fits him. No other reason really. Great dog though. I always figured that springers make good family dogs. And old Trout has blown away any expectations we had. Great dog! Within a week, I'd trained him to crap in the neighbor's yard and everything!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Now......why in heck would somebody name their dog "Trout" ?? ......
> ...


 -_O- -_O-

I had one dog that would back up to the neighbors fence and do his duty right through the chain link !!

Hey !!! I didn't teach him that !!! :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> I had one dog that would back up to the neighbors fence and do his duty right through the chain link !!
> 
> Hey !!! I didn't teach him that !!! :shock:


Knowing that you did not teach him that.... :wink: How would a person who wanted to train their dog to do so go about the training process? Personal demonstration?


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I think this is "lets extend the deadline so we can make more money" bull****!

If you wait too long thats your fault.
If you are a serious hunter it would have been a priority for you to get it done on time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I had one dog that would back up to the neighbors fence and do his duty right through the chain link !!
> ...


 -O>>-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Like I was saying.......


> I see nothing wrong with the 8 day extension, I'm kind of hoping they leave the 29th of April alone thou...


The SFW Expo thing didn't have any problems, in fact they beat their own 'draw' date by one day. Now how come it takes the DWR 2 months to do the same thing ??


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Knowing that you did not teach him that.... How would a person who wanted to train their dog to do so go about the training process? Personal demonstration?


Its not that hard. Dogs will crap where dogs have crapped before. So when the dog takes a dump, get a shovel, and put the crap where you want him to go, errrr, the corner of the neighbor's yard, errrr. And the next time you take the dog out, lead him over there. If he goes somewhere else, get the shovel, and move to the "desired" spot again. After about a week, that is where the pooch will do his thing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Like I was saying.......
> 
> 
> > I see nothing wrong with the 8 day extension, I'm kind of hoping they leave the 29th of April alone thou...
> ...


I'd like to know the answer to this question too. I would think two _weeks_ would be plenty of time..
-Ov-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

My opinion, they should have the application process be closed before they announce the permit numbers. They don't start hitting credit cards until after the numbers have been set by the Wildlife Board, so they should have the application process open 48 hours after that, then post the results 48 hours after that.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Sure is fun picking up that neighbor dog's $#!t with the shovel and hurling it at his house, or car, or front door...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> My opinion, they should have the application process be closed before they announce the permit numbers. They don't start hitting credit cards until after the numbers have been set by the Wildlife Board, so they should have the application process open 48 hours after that, then post the results 48 hours after that.


+1


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard, did they extend the draw another week? I heard rumor they were going to but not sure, I am hoping so I can still put in.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I think today is the day to finish up.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Hell why not go another month or two.... why not just leave it open all year long so every slapstick tom, dick, and harry can be sure to find the time to put in. :twisted:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

pkred said:


> Hell why not go another month or two.... why not just leave it open all year long so every slapstick tom, dick, and harry can be sure to find the time to put in. :twisted:


Ditto !!

I'm not quite ready yet, do ya think I should call 'em and have it extended just for me ?? :roll:

Been in there for 5 weeks or so...... :evil:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe they should open it up tomorrow for next year draw and then they will still have to extend it another week.


----------

